
ZSync - Open Source Syncing Library for iPhone/iPad - jawngee
http://www.zarrastudios.com/ZSync/ZSync.html
======
slug
There's another zsync : <http://zsync.moria.org.uk/>

------
DenisM
Ssoo... is it any good?

------
jim_dot
Beautiful. Good work, I'll try it out soon!

------
ianloic
If there's no source code then it's not open source.

~~~
BCM43
Top of the page: <http://github.com/mzarra/ZSync>

------
wazoox
What's the point making open source stuff for the most anal-tight closed
platform?

~~~
tvon
So the library can gain the benefits typically associated with OSS?

